# Rescued Agility Dogs



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought these were cool feel good stories of some of the rescue dogs at Cynosports this year!

http://cynosport.com/rescue-dogs/


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I love this.


----------

